# Game 32:Wolves(15-16) @ Bucks(17-14)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@






*Gametime:*Tuesday, 7 pm (FSN)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Well, do what you can to disrupt Redd's shot. They will likely be smashing the ball downlow all game with Bogut and Magloire there, so doubling them might be nessary. I think if we can compete with the Spurs and Dallas, we can beat the Bucks. This is a team minus Joe Smith and TJ Ford, so they will have less penetration and the defense on KG will not be that good. Rebounding will be key again. 

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(17-14)


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm thinking (hoping)we get the win here. We have a good stretch of winnable games coming up in the next two weeks, and this is a good place to start turning things back around.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm back in NoDak, I'll be back in the game threads.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> I'm thinking (hoping)we get the win here. We have a good stretch of winnable games coming up in the next two weeks, and this is a good place to start turning things back around.


i'm backing what youre pointing man.
we have back to back tonight the Bucks and the next day Bulls at home.
we gotta win them both,man if we lose them both i don't want nothing to do with this roster,tare it appart...waist of time...
we should win them both,coach casey gotta get his players the toughness they had before,hudson hopefully will get back to himeself,and maybe it's really about time to give maccants more confidence,he's got some serious skils our team can defintley use during games,while the starting five are resting or some...

GO WOLVES GET YOUR MOJO BACK!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The Wolves will find a way to win this one. We are a bad basketball team right now, but I'm certain we will find a way to win this game. Falling under.500 has got to get these players some motivation to play better basketball. 

TJ Ford will probably have a big game. I have a feeling Hassell is going to hold Redd under 15 pts. With Marcus Camby out for the season, the Northwest division is wide open...now the Wolves just gotta find a way to win.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Flanders said:


> With Marcus Camby out for the season, the Northwest division is wide open...now the Wolves just gotta find a way to win.


Since when is Camby out for the season?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Since that injury, he'll be out for the season. They say he'll be back, but Camby is Camby and he probably won't be back.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah it was a while ago they said he was out for the season.

I don't like our chances though. This team is really struggling right now, I hope that we can pull off a victory though.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Let's get 'er done. Glad to see Eddie starting instead of Olowoworthless.

Garnett immediately abuses Magloire.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Bucks are really trying to establish themselves inside. Really ugly game so far.

LOL at Redd turning Jaric around.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Eddie is absolutely molesting Bogut on D. Ugly, ugly 1st Q. Wolves up 21-14.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

5 BLOCKS IN THE 1ST FOR EDDIE:d

21-14 at the end of one


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

McCants with the giveaway and doesn't even foul Ford hard enough to stop the bucket.

Milwaukee up now.

T-Hud with the three.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I guess Eddie doesn't get to play in the 2nd Q even though he was unbelieveable in the 1st.

KG is _so_ good at that fade, but I really wish he'd make stronger moves to the hoop more often.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why is Casey such a moron? PUT GRIFFIN IN.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we suck


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

break this team i'm getting sick of it.
we have KG one of the best in the league&Wally one of the best shooters&Monster griffin(at least tonight) and all adds,but we can't win ****!

loosers...

i want peirce to come in here...
i'm telling you wolves gotta do some' they can't kee saying "good affort,bla bla,monkey off our back bla bla" i'm sick of this ***** talk i want a man to come out and say we suck right now!!!
suck!
and we are going to be aggressive and kick any teams ***'s from now on,don't you mess with us.
all i see is gentel talk while the team is falling appart in front of our eyes.


*****es.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tough loss. Looking at the box score, this was a close one, with a lot of ties and lead changes. Jaric showed up, maybe huddy and Wally too. You would think KG would have a better game against a not so tough defensive front court they have. Well we play Chi tomorrow


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> You would think KG would have a better game against a not so tough defensive front court they have.


That's what separates Garnett from Duncan, I've been saying it all along - KG is just not the consistent, dominant force Duncan is.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow... Suckers.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> That's what separates Garnett from Duncan, I've been saying it all along - KG is just not the consistent, dominant force Duncan is.


yeah he is...kg every night will give you 20..10..5 there will be like 5 games where he gives u 15 or so and still be shooting at least 50% but doesnt get the shots...duncan shoots terrible some nights, from field and the line and gets the 15 point nights more often than kg i would say...plus kg has played in over 270 or so STRAIGHT games will duncan misses 15 a year


----------

